# Hi dudes, and dudetes



## peterpan2k (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice to be here. Thanks for having me.

Steve 29, INFJ
London, UK


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings peterpan2k and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum peterpan2k. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. Since you're an INFJ, I'll give you a special greeting. All you have to do is follow me, you'll be going swimming for a long time.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings peterpan2k! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us. I need more hits of INFJ goodness so please stick around or I have to go through a painful withdrawal!:sad:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Ah, more neighbors, awesome. 
Welcome


----------



## peterpan2k (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you guys. Nice and warm welcome.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

peterpan2k said:


> . Thanks for having me


You're welcome


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

peterpan2k said:


> Nice to be here. Thanks for having me.
> 
> Steve 29, INFJ
> London, UK


And don't trip on your way out!

erm..

Welcome!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello, and Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome. :happy:


----------



## peterpan2k (Jul 7, 2009)

*Can you guys comment on my Thread in INFJ?*

Damn it I will be so ever sorry if you're only allowed to post in this here Intro department once. 

Please comment on my thoughts dudes, and dudetes. This terribly silly post on INFJ forum department of this nice website. 

I know you will probably feel sick to your stomach for reading such a silly thought from a so much apparently lonely dude. But go ahead as I don't care the rejection when drunk. 

Thanks sincerely,

Steve 29, 
In London UK


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

I saw your post and found it quite thoughtful, but I wasn't sure of the best way to respond to it point-by-point. :sad: I'll see if I can come up with something now that I have had my coffee!


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

yo welcome and also hello


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello noob!


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*Sup, squire. Welcome and enjoy your stay.*


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome roud:


----------

